# My new toy.



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Well my Flamethrower lost that "New Flamethrower Smell" so i made something new. 





How do you pass the time until Halloween????


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! Cool toy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Got some hang time too!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy mackerel Andy! What do the neighbors say?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one persistent smoke ring


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, or should I say hot. Hope no low flying planes fly over.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome but I get enough visits from the fire chief. He'd move in if I owned that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! What a huge fireball and smoke ring! 
Yup, fire dept would be knocking at my door if I tried that at my suburban residence.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A glacier just receded 3 feet.

Just kidding...I LOVE that..love it even more that it not only makes noise, light, heat and fire, it makes a SMOKE RING!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

oh yeah.. I would hear the ratchet sounds of handcuffs right after I fired it off


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder how this would be illegal?? It's not an open fire, it's not a handgun...what law would be broken??


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Around here they would get us for the fire hazzard


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

We are not allowed to shoot off fireworks.. It's illegal here


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is HOT!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

scareme said:


> Holy mackerel Andy! What do the neighbors say?


Funny you should ask.... If you look up "Our neighbors hate us" on Youtube i'm the very first video.. lol


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> I wonder how this would be illegal?? It's not an open fire, it's not a handgun...what law would be broken??


It's totally legal. There are no federal rules or regulations against flame throwing devices and only 10 states have any sort of local laws... and NC isn't one of them. WOOHOO!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I checked the "neighbors" vid, bet no one messes with you, heehee!


----------



## Roxx5070 (Feb 27, 2013)

awesome!!


----------

